# Topping off the plants



## drfting07 (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey guys just a quick question. How do you top off plants? If this is a repost im sorry I looked for it and couldn't find anything. Please post pics or details, i'de really appreciate it. thanks again


----------



## DoctorFeelGood (Apr 2, 2006)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Hey guys just a quick question. How do you top off plants? If this is a repost im sorry I looked for it and couldn't find anything. Please post pics or details, i'de really appreciate it. thanks again


 
Hi
You can really top your plant at any point after it has its first true set of 5 prong leaves you can also clone at this point.
You basically top plants to make them bush out instead of growing tall.
Most indoor strains wont need to be topped because they only grow 3-4ft in length anyway as a rule.
So it will depend alot on your strain and wether its indoor or outdoor.
But to answer your question you simply pinch off the very top part of your plant
Meaning \|/ is your plant to top you pinch out | that part so in the end it will look like this \ / instead of this \|/.
DFG


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 2, 2006)

I like the way you did that....  \|/

Kinda looks like my Prom Date, bending over to pick up the pipe!

Hahahhahaa


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 2, 2006)

still kinda confused..what is | that i am cutting?


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 2, 2006)

OH!!! so im taking out the main branch top and the two small branches become 2 main grow points...wow thx man


----------



## DoctorFeelGood (Apr 2, 2006)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> OH!!! so im taking out the main branch top and the two small branches become 2 main grow points...wow thx man


 
Yes your two top branches will then be the main top.
This wont stop the up growth only slow it down eventually it will begin growing upwards again you can top a few areas of the plant at a time if you wish but be careful not to prune to much it can do more harm than good.
Glad I could help
DFG


----------



## GanjaGuru (Apr 3, 2006)

Tips:

-Make the cut mid-way between 2 branches.
-Use a clean razor blade.
-Cut at a 45-degree angle (straight across).


----------

